# TAG Automatic losing time



## mmuise (Feb 17, 2008)

How long should a TAG automatic keep time after I take it off? 
I have a month-old carerra (40th b-day gift) and it loses time and/or stops after I have it off for the weekend. The dealer said this is normal of all automatic watches. It's a dressy watch, I only plan to wear it at work with a suit. My Seiko kinetic is still on time and ticking after spending a week and a half in my hockey bag in the garage at -12 degrees celsius. 
Do I have to give the TAg a few winds as the shopkeeper suggested and reset the time and date on Monday mornings? 
Thanks for any guidance, I want to keep the watch if it is operating normally but will demand my wife's close to $2,000 back if we are being taken for a ride.
All the best,
mmuise


----------



## spogehead (Sep 2, 2007)

Sounds about right to me most of my autos conk out after 40-48 hours without use except one which has a 55hr power reserve


----------



## mainoffender (Feb 17, 2008)

You can use a watch winder. They usually cost around $100.


----------



## Nick1016 (Aug 29, 2007)

mmuise said:


> How long should a TAG automatic keep time after I take it off?
> I have a month-old carerra (40th b-day gift) and it loses time and/or stops after I have it off for the weekend. The dealer said this is normal of all automatic watches. It's a dressy watch, I only plan to wear it at work with a suit. My Seiko kinetic is still on time and ticking after spending a week and a half in my hockey bag in the garage at -12 degrees celsius.
> Do I have to give the TAg a few winds as the shopkeeper suggested and reset the time and date on Monday mornings?
> Thanks for any guidance, I want to keep the watch if it is operating normally but will demand my wife's close to $2,000 back if we are being taken for a ride.
> ...


Your experience is perfectly normal. An automatic watch typically needs about 8 hours of wear a day to keep running...otherwise eventually it will wind down. If an automatic watch sits motionless, it will typically wind down in 40-50 hours, i.e., a weekend. There are exceptions (watches that have power reserves up to a week or more) but they are rare and very, very expensive.


----------



## Cruzn (Dec 16, 2007)

Neither of my Tag Auto's have stopped working .... i use a watch winder ...
I find the Carrera chrono gains about 2 mins a week. But the Grand carrera and Omega are spot on ..

Maybe look at getting one off the Bay or one of the Forum sponsors.


----------



## mmuise (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the quick replys! That's good news to me; as a 40th birthday gift it's already a little nostalgic so I really didn't want to return it. 
All the best!
mmuise


----------



## allaboutmusic (Oct 25, 2007)

The Kinetic isn't really an automatic as such - it is a quartz watch which is charged using an internal generator arrangement.


----------



## creevey82 (Oct 17, 2011)

yeah kinetic has power reserve, auto does not. Really getting ticked off (pun intended) with swiss watches, my citizen eco-drive loses 30 seconds A MONTH! Cannot find a more accurate swiss, and the new Satellite wave connects to freakin atomic clocks daily... why did I pay $$$ for swiss when they cant keep up?


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

creevey82 said:


> , my citizen eco-drive loses 30 seconds A MONTH! Cannot find a more accurate swiss, and the new Satellite wave connects to freakin atomic clocks daily... why did I pay $$$ for swiss when they cant keep up?


I guess you still have to learn the difference between an electric and a mechanical watch...

A mechanical watch is never as accurate as a battery powered watch (such as your eco drive), no matter where it come from or how much it cost. It just a different technology.

A $50000 luxury automatic mechanical watch is quite often less accurate than a $25 Quartz watch.

To be fair you have to compare movements using the same technology. For example the Swiss ETA 2824 mechanical automatic with the Japanese Citizen Miyota 8215.

And if you want an ultra accurate Swiss watch, just get a Swiss Quartz! you'll find plenty of them...


----------



## Caruso (Sep 25, 2010)

Need to be regulated


----------



## ncgm2000 (Oct 17, 2011)

Zarith said:


> I guess you still have to learn the difference between an electric and a mechanical watch...
> 
> A mechanical watch is never as accurate as a battery powered watch (such as your eco drive), no matter where it come from or how much it cost. It just a different technology.
> 
> ...


Your post answered my doubt. Thank you. I'm the one who bought an automatic watch without knowledge that it is quite less accurate than quartz. So when I just got it, and compared with quartz ones. I worried and thought there might be something wrong with my new watch. Until I read this thread, especially your post. I realized and now happy with it


----------

